# Rhom or Compressus?



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, got this rhom from pedro at aquascape a while ago, now im contemplating if its a compressus or not after some peple put the idea into my head... i thought this becasue his back anal fin is showing a little hint of red, and so is his gills. As well as a blue/turquoise shimer along his entire body when in the sunlight... so here ya go... hope you can ID him ok

if hes a compressus im naming him Darth Mangle
if hes a rhom im naming him Darth Malak

his nick name is JJ (jungle jaws)

THanks!

View attachment 100879

View attachment 100878

View attachment 100877

View attachment 100876

View attachment 100871

View attachment 100875

View attachment 100874

View attachment 100873

View attachment 100872

View attachment 100870

View attachment 100868

View attachment 100880

View attachment 100881


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

cant see the spotting very well with the quality

based by shape i would say s. rhombeus


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Agree with dipset. Need a cleaner flank shot of the fish.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

alright, this is ital1anstallion4 i just didnt feel like logging out and back in, i will try and get clearer shots for you guys.. i thought this would do it, but you dont know how hard it is to get a clear shot of this p... he just keeps swimming away... very camera shy... Thanks alot though guys for your input. I want hastus to take a look when he gets the chance


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks to be compressus.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

So pat you think its a compressus??? well time will tell... until then i just took more pics, still not clear though... does anyone know how to adjust cameras so they dont focus on glass or anything? or can anyone give me tips on how they take good pics?

i have read the how to take clear pics thread, but it has no good info for me... im using a digital HP m407...

so here it is

View attachment 100934


god thats really bad now that i look at it, you see what i mean?? its like its focuzing on the background or the glass


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> So pat you think its a compressus??? well time will tell... until then i just took more pics, still not clear though... does anyone know how to adjust cameras so they dont focus on glass or anything? or can anyone give me tips on how they take good pics?
> 
> i have read the how to take clear pics thread, but it has no good info for me... im using a digital HP m407...
> 
> ...


Take pics on different settings and you may get better pics on other settings.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I just altered one of your pics to see more clearly the spotting. There are definite bars. You have a compressus IMHO.
View attachment 100942


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

someone take the 1st pic and make it a negative. I think if you maxamize the 1st pic its the clearest. Looks like some possible bars goin on there.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you know which river/country Pedro got it in? Could help with IDing.

From the last pic italian that you posted, I would say compressus. Keep trying with the camera. Does the camera have macro?

Trust me it takes awhile to learn how to take good shots. My shots are crappy, I just keep playing around with the camera trying to get a good picture.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

hey thanks a lot guys, yeah the camera has macro, i take some on that setting but when he moves it gets blurry, also it takes a while for the picture to take after you press the button, so i switched it to action, fast shot says not enough light... but i will play with it some more... great job pat on changing the pic.. im torn between a compressus, and rhom, still not sure, When he grows a little more i guess it will be easier to tell.. i will try and post new shots soon

and i dont know where it came from with pedro, truballa might know that... get his butt in here.. i purchased it as the regular black rhom... it says from peru on the aquascape, its the $35 black rhom... i dont know how mixed up they get with iding


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think if you turn the 1st pic into a negative you will have your answer.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I think if you turn the 1st pic into a negative you will have your answer.


how do i do that? in like photo shop? or something, i have taken like well, all the pics you guys basically have seen so far are the only pics i pretty much took my entire life, im not a picture guy... so im rusty in the digital media world, but im amazing with computers so just a lil pat on the ass in the direction and ill figure it out... what program u suggest i download?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

edited the pic,
bars are visible but i still dont agree with the shape










pic of my compressus

notice the difference in body shape?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

depends on the size of the fish weather the body shape will be fully formed yet


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW dipset thanks, and your compressus looks Amazing... im still stumped on what he is, but maturity will reveal, until i get a super clear shot, i guess its not gonna be a definite, thanks again

when i look at yours, mine resembles it a lot, his anal fin is starting to get a little red/orange hint starting at the bottom and slowly working its way up...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Body shape.... both of those look like compressus I have seen. 
They vary so much. It is a complex group of species.
After seeing Dipsets pic... I definitely say compressus.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

cool thanks guys... ill tell people hes a compressus for now... since its in favor of that species... only time will tell for sure i guess


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Here is my guy when he died at 4.75".
Thgis is a Compressus from Peru.
View attachment 101072


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

do compressus get red eyes like rhoms??? i cant tell if mine has red eyes yet or not... it looks like a little hint forming in the center of the eye top and bottom... working its way outward


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> do compressus get red eyes like rhoms??? i cant tell if mine has red eyes yet or not... it looks like a little hint forming in the center of the eye top and bottom... working its way outward


No they don't. They have red eyes similar to domestic reds though. At least many of the ones I have seen.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

dipset.taliban said:


> edited the pic,
> bars are visible but i still dont agree with the shape


do you see the black hourglass in this picture in his eye??? thats where its red.. just a little hint... i dont know what the red looks like your talking about in red bellies... post a pic to elaborate

but thats what i mean with the red in my p's eyes... just a little bit in the center.. stretching outwards... in an hour glass shape...


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ive seen pictures of compressus's with deep red eyes, like rhoms.

my compressus doesnt have any red in his eyes, atleast as i can see.

I see many similarities between our fish, the only dissimilarity i can see is the body shape. if that isn't a definitive characteristic then i would say its a compressus


----------

